# UberAssist = UberXL Rates?!?!



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

If this is true then all X drivers in areas with Assist available should not be handling disabled pax. If you allow a disabled pax into an X at a lower rate, and then they order Assist and find it costs more they could then sue Uber for violating the ADA by charging more for the same service. Uber needs to either do away with Assist, raise X rates to the same as XL, or lower the Assist rates to X. If they lower the rates there is no incentive for drivers to do Assist, if they raise X rates, XL drivers will want that raised as well or they have no incentive to be XL.

Here is some case law that deals with charging different rates for service animals. Interestingly it was all over a lousy $34 spread over 6 people.

https://www.ada.gov/supershuttle.htm


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Papa Sarducci said:


> If this is true then all X drivers in areas with Assist available should not be handling disabled pax. If you allow a disabled pax into an X at a lower rate, and then they order Assist and find it costs more they could then sue Uber for violating the ADA by charging more for the same service. Uber needs to either do away with Assist, raise X rates to the same as XL, or lower the Assist rates to X. If they lower the rates there is no incentive for drivers to do Assist, if they raise X rates, XL drivers will want that raised as well or they have no incentive to be XL.
> 
> Here is some case law that deals with charging different rates for service animals. Interestingly it was all over a lousy $34 spread over 6 people.


Uber Access has two levels. (In LA/OC) One is the standard assist where UberX drivers have gotten training to assist passengers into/out of their car. This is at standard UberX rates. The second is WAV (Wheelchair Access Vehicle) and pricing for this is at UberXL rates.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

So what's the incentive for drivers to waste their time and take a class for no extra money?


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

If there are 15 UberX cars available but only 5 riders wanting a ride in a defined area where one of the 5 needs additional assistance they might need the UberX Assist. Now if there is only one UberX certified as an Assist vehicle then they will get that one request even if they were not the closest driver to the request. Theoretically that means the Assist driver will have a better chance of getting more rides than the others. I don't buy into that logic but Uber has to do something to show they are within compliance of ADA requirements.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Here is the e-mail from Uber that I saw in another thread...

We are excited to announce the launch of UberASSIST, a new product designed to help handicapped Nashvillians easily access rides. As one of our top partners, we would like to invite you to a special 2 hour training session.

ASSIST partners will earn XL fares, stay busier and help those in need get access to rides! Please RSVP below if you are interested in becoming an UberASSIST Partner and we will contact you with details.

Thank You!

(December 2015)

WAV is a completely different animal requiring special equipment (ramp/lift, straps, etc.) not associated with Assist as far as I know.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Papa Sarducci said:


> Here is the e-mail from Uber that I saw in another thread...
> 
> We are excited to announce the launch of UberASSIST, a new product designed to help handicapped Nashvillians easily access rides. As one of our top partners, we would like to invite you to a special 2 hour training session.
> 
> ...


So then it does pay more? Is that xl rate for an x vehicle?


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> So then it does pay more? Is that xl rate for an x vehicle?


I would imagine it is X, why mention XL rates if it wasn't? Besides, most XL vehicles are large truck/van/suv type vehicles, much harder for HC pax to enter/exit. http://access.uber.com offers better insight.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

In that case it may be worth the hassle of driving an old bag to her bingo night.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> In that case it may be worth the hassle of driving an old bag to her bingo night.


My thoughts exactly, I'm surrounded by old age homes, retirement communities, and medical centers, can't be any worse than drunks, and I'll get paid for it.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Papa Sarducci said:


> Here is the e-mail from Uber that I saw in another thread...
> 
> We are excited to announce the launch of UberASSIST, a new product designed to help handicapped Nashvillians easily access rides. As one of our top partners, we would like to invite you to a special 2 hour training session.
> 
> ...


Thank you for showing this. I am sure this will be very helpful to some. I was commenting specifically on LA and Orange County. Nashville could be different and if they are then great!


----------



## Gigster (May 31, 2016)

During low demand the Assist driver may get more trips, BUT in general they may get a steady diet of longer unpaid distance/time to pickup, for no extra money.


Flier5425 said:


> ... Now if there is only one UberX certified as an Assist vehicle then they will get that one request even if they were not the closest driver to the request. ...


----------

